# 'Gái một con' Hiền Thục diện váy mỏng lộ nội y



## Xinh (21 Tháng chín 2012)

Hiền Thục xuất hiện trên sân khấu với tư cách khách mời đặc biệt của chương trình








Đêm công bố kết quả được hâm nóng bởi giọng hát ngọt ngào và quyến rũ của nữ ca sỹ Hiền Thục trong ca khúc 
_Yêu là sai_
 với sự hỗ trợ của vũ đoàn ABC.








Hiền Thục trông khá nữ tính trong chiếc váy hồng điệu đà, diêm dúa








Ngoài  cổ áo khoét sâu hết cỡ tạo độ sexy cho người mặc, điểm nhấn của chiếc  váy điệu đà này còn ở tấm thắt lưng to bản rất ấn tượng








Tuy nhiên, vì sexy quá đà nên khi biểu diễn, nữ ca sĩ răng khểnh đã vô tình hớ hênh








Chiếc váy phản chủ vô tình làm lộ nội y sau lớp voan mỏng tang








Hiền  Thục được biết rất sớm từ khi tham gia vào Đội Sơn Ca của nhà thiếu nhi  thành phố HCM. Khi giọng hát của cô đã trưởng thành và gặt hái được một  số giải thưởng 
âm nhạc
 từ trong nước và quốc tế, cô chính thức tham gia  vào showbiz và cho ra đời nhiều album vừa được lòng khán giả và cả giới  nghệ thuật như Mộc, Potrait 17, Thiên sứ…








Là nữ ca sĩ tài sắc vẹn toàn, đến nay khi đã có 10 năm ca hát, Hiền Thục vẫn giữ được chỗ đứng vững chắc trong lòng khán giả.








Hy vọng chị sẽ cẩn trọng hơn trong cách ăn mặc để không làm phụ lòng khán giả


H.Thanh


----------

